# Longhorn beetle portraits



## orionmystery (Jan 13, 2012)

All natural light...mostly some slight manual stacking in CS3.

Batocera sp.,





full body shot








More beetles.


----------



## kennysghost (Jan 13, 2012)

Very Very Cool shots!!


Looks like the bug is wearing sunglasses


----------



## digital flower (Jan 13, 2012)

Ugly destructive bastard


----------



## jriepe (Jan 13, 2012)

Simply amazing.  The detaiil is phenomenal.

Jerry


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

beautifully done, Kurt! Love the eye detail.. lovely!


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 13, 2012)

Good grief these are totally interesting! Cant stop looking at that first one.


----------



## cannpope (Jan 13, 2012)

Makes me think of the movie "The Predator" with that mouth.


----------



## Omofo (Jan 13, 2012)

is that 5:1?


----------



## PrestonS (Jan 13, 2012)

Could you tell a bit more about your stacking technique. From a shooting perspective and from PP. Thanks!


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 13, 2012)

kennysghost said:


> Very Very Cool shots!!
> 
> Looks like the bug is wearing sunglasses



Thank you, Kennyshost. Some says it's speaker grille 



digital flower said:


> Ugly destructive bastard



Thanks digital flower.



jriepe said:


> Simply amazing.  The detaiil is phenomenal.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks Jerry.



cgipson1 said:


> beautifully done, Kurt! Love the eye detail.. lovely!



Thank you, Charlie.



Joey_Ricard said:


> Good grief these are totally interesting! Cant stop looking at that first one.



Thanks, Joey.



cannpope said:


> Makes me think of the movie "The Predator" with that mouth.



Thanks cannpope.



Omofo said:


> is that 5:1?



Not even 1.4X. Was using 150mm with a 1.4x TC. So the maximum magnification is 1.4. 



PrestonS said:


> Could you tell a bit more about your stacking technique. From a shooting perspective and from PP. Thanks!



The camera was on tripod, so i just focused on 3 different depths. As for PP, i have a tutorial here: Manual focus stack for more DOF in CS3 | Up Close with Nature


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing detail, great work on the the exposures and dop!


----------



## bell (Jan 20, 2012)

Amazing detail. It looks like an allien.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 20, 2012)

bell said:


> Amazing detail. It looks like an allien.


 


CreAting iMagERy Art said:


> Amazing detail, great work on the the exposures and dop!



Thanks, bell, CIA.


----------

